# Radio Frequency Ablation



## breanne (Mar 24, 2008)

Our Hospital is now starting to do procedures using the radio frequency ablation for pain management.  I am wondering what code to use for the procedure.   
-Thanks


----------



## mbort (Mar 25, 2008)

See codes 64600-64640.


----------



## breanne (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for your help.


----------

